# Canned meat recipes?



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've already PMed Wyogoob for some good recipes but I wondered if any of you have any recipes or any advise for canning deer meat. This is my first time.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm pretty **** proud of myself right now. I PMed WyoGoob and he gave me a good recipe for canned deer meat. I called my Mom and she told me how to do it. Now I'm a canning fool! Holy cow that's good stuff.
[attachment=0:2v2fd5i1]DSC00588.JPG[/attachment:2v2fd5i1]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job! It's kind of a chore but well worth it.

We use it for:
BBQ sandwiches or Sloppy Joes
Italian beef
Hot roast beef sandwiches (the meal thing served with mashed potatoes)
Beef n noodle casseroles
Beef stew
Burritos
Enchiladas
Tamales


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

wyogoob,
+1 on all those uses !!
We even started calling our Burritos...........Deeritos !!
My 2 oldest grandsons ask for the stew we make from our bottled meat when we are at the cabin.
Deer and elk is what we eat when we are on the mountain.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2full said:


> wyogoob,
> +1 on all those uses !!
> We even started calling our Burritos...........Deeritos !!
> My 2 oldest grandsons ask for the stew we make from our bottled meat when we are at the cabin.
> Deer and elk is what we eat when we are on the mountain.


"Deeritos" That's cool. How 'bout a recipe.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We do everything the same as regular burritos, just use bottled deer meat instead of beef or chicken.
You can make 'em up and cook slowly in the oven. That way the cheese on top is perrrrrfect.
Or just warm a bottle of deer meat up in a sauce pan with a packet, or jar of sauce/powder, and then put the meat on a tortilla, and put the cheese on top of that. 
We add our home bottled jalapenos, salsa, and whatever else we like, and it's good to go.
:EAT: + :O--O:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a good idea 2full.

I can't wait for aspergrus season. We have way more than we can eat behind our house.


----------

